# best white Bulbs for the daytime running lights?



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey guys I think with the way that the goat lights are during the daytime I wanted to know which is the best bulb for it? I am looking for something white not yellow maybe a little tint of blue is good.

Also what bulbs does the daytime lights use? Thanks if anyone got's pic that be great!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Your running light bulbs are the same as your low beams. Bulb #H11.
Found this info in my trusty black book in the glove compartment.


----------

